# Any great Installers in Chicagoland area?



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm looking for suggestions on a good installer in the Chicagoland area. I need some fairly high end equipment installed and I want someone who knows what they are doing. They would definitely need to know how to install and tune a Audison Bit One. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Two of the installers at ABT were ranked in the top ten installers in the nation for 2010-2011. John Samp rated #1. Garrick Allen rated #8. Rated by whom, I do not recall.

I too am seeking a shop to install within say 250 miles of Chicago.

You might look at: Car Alarm in Chicago, Remote Start and Car Audio, Project Two Customs in Waukesha WI, and Showtime Audio - home. I have no personal experience or connection with any of these individuals or shops.

I am interested in this topic and would love to see more member's opinions.


----------



## John_Chricton (Apr 16, 2009)

I was actually recommended ABT just today by someone, who couldn't speak more highly of them. I had never heard of them before even though I had done some decent googling for local 12v centered shops, and was shocked by their website because it makes them look like costco or sears. If my tints get done fast enough Saturday, I'm going to ride up there and see if they can fabricate a custom double-din for by B15 sentra. I was about to take that plight to eBay.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

abt will not install anything that you did not buy there. and they are pretty high pressure (or were, when my GF took her cayenne there) and one of the installers was pretty snotty about it when i asked if it really needed the expensive processor and all kinds of extras with the basic stock headunit (he said she did, she totally did not). i have had GREAT experiences with 2 places. one was tom at 12volt electronics and the other (more recent) was with Jerry at Showtime car audio. he ended up doing the install in the cayenne and a very awesome install with some real OEM integration in my infiniti. i could not be happier with showtime. they also do LOTS of megabuck cars there, as well, so they have insurance  taking my next car there as well. make sure to talk to Jerry ... good guy, knows how to do it right.


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

ABT gave me slack about installing outside product but they said they would consider it if the product was high end and in boxes. I am going to check out the two installers you recommended.


----------



## John_Chricton (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll probably check out showtime first as well. I was worried the place was essentially exclusively big bucks cars, and wouldn't want that dead stare when I say I have a sentra and something of a budget.

And ABT, seems they can be great or not based on who is doing your install. I was told to ask for a certain guy who wouldn't short me and could do what I needed.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

We specialize in hi end vehicles - over 20yrs experience with car audio. We are a Kenwood Excelon / Hertz / Audison / Alpine dealer. 

Id be happy to help anytime. 

Marty. 


Soundz Plus Inc
Warrenville, IL 
630.393.3333


----------



## John_Chricton (Apr 16, 2009)

So I went to showtime yesterday, and have to say glad I did. Nothing will get done for 2-3 weeks, but they (or Jerry) made it pretty clear they could do what I wanted. It's been said many times they do a lot of big dollar projects on pricey cars, but it's also very obvious they will work on just about anything, I didn't really feel out of place with my 06 Sentra. 

And while I'm not 100%, I could swear they were fabricating something major in a small private plane parked in the garage.


----------



## John_Chricton (Apr 16, 2009)

TechGuy said:


> We specialize in hi end vehicles - over 20yrs experience with car audio. We are a Kenwood Excelon / Hertz / Audison / Alpine dealer.
> 
> Id be happy to help anytime.
> 
> ...


About three weeks ago I was on my way towards your place when I had to turn around for a reason that I cant even recall now. I'm making my way up there this Saturday, I was going to ask some basic questions and do some general browsing, maybe I can just do that here in preparation.

Do you guys sell Alpine Type X (10") subwoofers?
Is there anything you guys can do about my crappy 80A alternator?
Or for that matter, do you do "big 3" wire installs?

If for whatever reason Showtime falls though, I would also go to you with my relatively simple customization project.


----------

